# Shipping a snake from Adelaide to Perth



## rusty8687 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Does anyone know who can assist with the transport of a woma python from Adelaide to Perth and what the general cost is? All I can find is cats and dogs and nothing for scaleyou friends 

Is it possible? 

A family member is wanting to sell her woma python and I would really love to take her.

Cheers!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 5, 2016)

Unfortunately pythons cannot be imported into Western Australia, even if it's one of the species that are on the keeping list.


----------



## Dahms13 (Aug 5, 2016)

^ that is correct. No wildlife can be imported into WA

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 5, 2016)

The ban is only on pythons. Everything else on the WA species list can and does get imported into WA.


----------



## Dahms13 (Aug 5, 2016)

I must admit when i lived there i did only look into pythons. Sorry for the mis information 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty8687 (Aug 5, 2016)

after discussions with the department of agriculture who said it would be fine - just complete this form to import it - the DPAW have turned around and said go to hell - no way your importing that (in a nicer way).

No python is allowed to be imported into WA and has been for 13 years apparently. 

even though its on the approved list - its banned from being imported and can only be sourced locally in WA.


----------

